# Sagma Sattel



## playbike (30. Mai 2020)

Fährt eigentlich schon jemand den Sagma Sattel?
Vielleicht kann jemand seine Erfahrung berichten. 
Verarbeitung, gibt es Knarzgeräusche...


----------



## souldriver (18. August 2020)

Auf der BikeYoke Seite taucht der Sattel nicht mehr auf!?
Eingestellt oder vergriffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kubunter (18. August 2020)

Ist Sacki anwesend?
Er kann uns sicher was dazu sagen.
Hab den Sattel nicht im Einsatz, aber beim nächsten Tausch wäre das schon eine Option.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2020)

Gibt es bei r2.


----------



## playbike (9. März 2021)

Hat jetzt immer noch niemand den Sattel und kann berichten? 
@Sackmann da brauchts eine Promo Aktion ich würde den mal testen


----------



## Sackmann (9. März 2021)

Also hier gibt es nen ganz guten Erfahrungsbericht:
https://flowmountainbike.com/tests/cotic-bfemax-review-7-upgrades/ 
Auch in der aktuellen Bike wird darüber berichtet.
Weitere Magazine testen ihn gerade und in der "Radfahren" kommt bald ein ausführlicher Sattelvergleichstest.


----------



## playbike (9. März 2021)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## thewerner (12. März 2021)

ich hab den gerade montiert. morgen kann i was dazu sagen.


----------



## playbike (18. März 2021)

thewerner schrieb:


> ich hab den gerade montiert. morgen kann i was dazu sagen.


hat die Montage geklappt?
Welche Breite hast Du gewählt.
Mein jetziger Fabric hat 130mm und der passt eigentlich gut.


----------



## the donkey (18. März 2021)

Meiner ist heute angekommen 
Macht einen sehr guten ersten Eindruck 
Gewicht 225 gr bei 142mm Breite


----------



## thewerner (18. März 2021)

playbike schrieb:


> hat die Montage geklappt?
> Welche Breite hast Du gewählt.
> Mein jetziger Fabric hat 130mm und der passt eigentlich gut.


hab den 142 genommen. passt super. bin aber erst einmal zum fahren gekommen und die fahrt war schon mal besser als davor. 

montage war easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (18. März 2021)

Montage war easy muss noch ein wenig einstellen aber erstes Sitzen war top


----------



## thewerner (26. März 2021)

so erstes kurzreview: davor hab ich immer den oasch a bisl gespürt nach der freitag-afterwork-runde. das ist jetzt vorbei. i würd sagen, der sattel ist ein gutes upgrade!


----------



## the donkey (28. März 2021)

Hab die ersten 230km drauf geritten muß sagen das passt sehr gut. Absolute Empfehlung


----------



## the donkey (1. Dezember 2021)

Hab einen neuwertigen 142mm Sagma im Verkauf da zuviel


----------

